# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Avatar SDK, Itseez3D, Inc., Nizhny Novgorod, Russia

## Airicist

avatarsdk.com

youtube.com/Itseez3d

facebook.com/avatarsdk

twitter.com/avatarsdk

linkedin.com/company/itseez3d

CEO and Co-founder - Victor Erukhimov

----------


## Airicist

"Itseez3D's Avatar SDK Turns People Into Avatars"
Create A Recognizable 3D Model From a Single Selfie

April 8, 2021

----------

